# Another Go At Terragen



## danny (Jun 16, 2005)

Went a bit wild with the sun angle and clouds on this one.


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 16, 2005)

terrain looks pretty cool and so do the clouds, good work!


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 17, 2005)

Looks like something out of a game. 

Well Done mate.


----------

